# Giving out Lyft promo cards to Uber pax



## eberglar (Jun 29, 2016)

I was thinking of giving out promo cards to uber pax and vice versa so that I can come closer to achieving the earnings advertised in the commercials. Can either platform deactivate me for doing this? Conflict of interest??


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I don't do cards but I chat with Uber passengers and bring it up if appropriate. I've averaged +/-$100/week in Lyft referral fees. Couple of pointers:

1. Find out what the passenger does for a living. Many Uber corporate people use Uber as riders. Make.sure they're not Uber corporate before you broach the subject.

2. Bring it up naturally. 'Do you also use Lyft?'

3. I differentiate between Uber & Lyft i.e. I've never met a live human being for Uber, I had to meet a mentor for Lyft. Women seem to really appreciate that.

4. I text them through the Lyft app. It has my code all set.

Hope that helps


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

Good call on broaching what they do for a living to weed out potential Uber employees. Never crossed my mind New2This. Hopefully they wouldn't lie... I signed up last week and have brought it up in 4 of 6 rides so far (when appropriate)


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

i did this for over a year. i only got about 7 referrals. i gave out 1,000 cards to my uber pax. 
the problem is that when they go on the app lyft shows that they give the first ride free. they do not need a code. so there is no need to use your code. 
lyft must change that and force riders to enter a code. i do not refer my uber pax anymore and no driver should. we are giving lyft free marketing. and lyft is being shady.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I have custom cards that have BOTH my Uber and Lyft promo codes on them. That way it doesn't look like I'm favoring one over the other.

Interestingly, even after watching people put in my promo code, I've yet to see ANY proceeds from it.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

uber strike said:


> i did this for over a year. i only got about 7 referrals. i gave out 1,000 cards to my uber pax.
> the problem is that when they go on the app lyft shows that they give the first ride free. they do not need a code. so there is no need to use your code.
> lyft must change that and force riders to enter a code. i do not refer my uber pax anymore and no driver should. we are giving lyft free marketing. and lyft is being shady.


If you text them through the app where it says 'referrals' it prepopulates it with your code.

A few downloaded the app in the car. I walked them through where to put the code in & made sure they applied it.



JimS said:


> I have custom cards that have BOTH my Uber and Lyft promo codes on them. That way it doesn't look like I'm favoring one over the other.
> 
> Interestingly, even after watching people put in my promo code, I've yet to see ANY proceeds from it.


They have to take their first trip before we get paid the referral fee. People are creatures of habit.

Here in the D.C. area if Uber's surging Lyft isn't or if it is it's not as high a multiplier. I tell them that as well. Makes them think of Lyft next time they see a surge; sadly surge hasn't been nearly as prevalent lately...


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

I printed the Lyft cards and gave them out. But last couple I gave out to friends and family I heard complains about the discount only being $5 on the first ride


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

How did you get the cards? Did you design/print/pay for them yourself? Or did Lyft provide them?


----------



## hounddogman (Aug 23, 2016)

New2This, that's pretty impressive!


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

Manotas said:


> I printed the Lyft cards and gave them out. But last couple I gave out to friends and family I heard complains about the discount only being $5 on the first ride


I picked up a couple in town for a wedding this past weekend and used this as a selling point... while you're in town, start using Lyft and you'll save $5 each ride... unfortunately they never went through with it... but that's my strategy if I'm picking people up on weekends or at hotels.


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

tradedate said:


> How did you get the cards? Did you design/print/pay for them yourself? Or did Lyft provide them?


Best prices are here: http://www.vistaprint.com/vp/ns/Ent...&GP=8/23/2016+2:03:51+PM&GPS=4050256909&GNF=1


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Put Uber on 1 side of card.

Put Lyft on other side.

Be an " Independent Contractor".


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

PRINT YOUR OWN. Buy Avery cards and print your own design at home. I'm too ADHD to like one design for too long, and so changing them after every 20 cards or so is easy. I put QR codes, one side Lyft and the other side Uber.


----------



## EZ E (Aug 14, 2016)

Uber does not do pax referrals correct?


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Sure they do. Same code as your driver referral.


----------



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

uber strike said:


> i did this for over a year. i only got about 7 referrals. i gave out 1,000 cards to my uber pax.
> the problem is that when they go on the app lyft shows that they give the first ride free. they do not need a code. so there is no need to use your code.
> lyft must change that and force riders to enter a code. i do not refer my uber pax anymore and no driver should. we are giving lyft free marketing. and lyft is being shady.


 I think this is happening to me as Ive handed out several lyft cards to uber riders who were eager snd excited. A pax told me he tried my code snd got an error message so the system is definitely faulty! Guess it only works for some ppl.


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

Uber48208 said:


> Best prices are here: http://www.vistaprint.com/vp/ns/EnterprisePartner.aspx?sr=no&GP=8/23/2016+2:03:51+PM&GPS=4050256909&GNF=1


do not buy these cards. waste of money. i bought them and found out that lyft gives the rider the free ride without your code. so lyft is using you to refer and then they give rider the free ride so that they do not have to pay you for referring. it's a scam. you have to hope rider puts your code in anyway. it doesn't happen. i go like 6 or 7 people out of 500 cards. i will not buy anymore until lyft changes their policy.


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

uber strike said:


> do not buy these cards. waste of money. i bought them and found out that lyft gives the rider the free ride without your code. so lyft is using you to refer and then they give rider the free ride so that they do not have to pay you for referring. it's a scam. you have to hope rider puts your code in anyway. it doesn't happen. i go like 6 or 7 people out of 500 cards. i will not buy anymore until lyft changes their policy.


I'm wondering. I've given a few of these away to Uber passengers I'm POSITIVE were going to use them and they haven't. Going to start texting them from Lyft app now. I do feel like something's not adding up.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

I ordered cards from Lyft directly, think it was $10 for 100 or something like that, I've given out maybe 40. I've made probably $30 in referrals off of them, back in January, I did the text referral to a pax here in Denver, and her husband that was in SF (he was coming to meet her), between the two of them, I made $50 in referrals.


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

Quick update uber strike - I took one of the business cards to an older lady at my office who I knew had never used Lyft nor would ever use Lyft - she punched in the url/web address on the business card for me, went through the process of signing up and sure enough, her credit was there and my dashboard shows the application... so apparently I've just had bad luck in actually getting seemingly very excited Uber passengers to actually sign up under my code... sigh...


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I'll try that.


----------

